
Color Stories: Celadon, the Unseen Green - smacktoward
https://www.theawl.com/2017/10/celadon-the-unseen-green/
======
HelloNurse
A strangely biased article that only a graphicartist could write. I've never
seen "celadon" used as the name of a colour, only for the specific type of
Chinese pottery that combines a specific taste (monochromatic, approximating
the appearance of jade) and a specific technology (according to Wikipedia,
"the celadon colour is classically produced by firing a glaze containing a
little iron oxide at a high temperature in a reducing kiln", relatively simple
compared to other pottery types). Celadon glazes have such a vast range of
colour that identifying a specific green as a standard is silly. And "mi se"
Yao ware is only a very small subset of celadon production.

